
Boston Uber Driver Accused of Raping Passenger in Back Seat - primelens
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/17/alejandro-done-boston-uber-driver-rapes-passenger_n_6344432.html?ir=India
======
debacle
I'm starting to feel bad for Uber. Hopefully they have some data on the
incidence of rape for taxi drivers to exonerate themselves, and, more
importantly, hopefully they were not negligent in this.

